# My new podcast - CLASHical



## CLASHical - Ard (8 mo ago)

Hey Community! I am a business student and I started a podcast about classical music for beginners. 
It's still at a amateur level, but I would love you guys to give it a try!
We are going to discuss scientific facts about classical music, classical music in films and games ect. 

Hope to see you there!



https://open.spotify.com/show/1zYuoanyshCEfyPCWUuNAW?si=-T9oMTV1RCSjoGN-c0_98A



- Ard


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck with it !


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Try not to use the word “fun” too much or Dave Hurwitz may sue you for plagiarism…


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

CLASHical - Ard said:


> Hey Community! I am a *business student *and I started a podcast about classical music for beginners.
> It's still at a amateur level, but I would love you guys to give it a try!
> We are going to discuss scientific facts about classical music, classical music in films and games ect.
> 
> ...


I am intrigued, is it for commercial purpose ?


----------



## CLASHical - Ard (8 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I am intrigued, is it for commercial purpose ?


No it’s a university project for the upcoming weeks/months. I’m busy improving the quality


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening now.


----------



## CLASHical - Ard (8 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening now.


Thank you! I will post an episode about movie soundtracks later this week


----------

